# land snails in the USA



## sarah1031

Anyone here know of any places that sell land snails in the USA? I don't care much what species... and yea, I know gals are illegal.


----------



## Galapoheros

No but I see a striped species here in tx that gets pretty big and has a striped shell, white and black.  Pretty interesting and common in places but I haven't seen many lately.  There are snail growers that grow and sell an edible sp that you could keep, grow and if you got tired of them, you could eat'em!  But I looked into that many years ago and I never did it and forgot about it.  They were in California somewhere.  The guy's name was Ralph Tucker (?).  He was older and may not be around anymore.  That guy was really into edible snails.  He even had a news letter about them.


----------



## kraken

There are aquatic ones near me that are as big as a golf ball.The snails you mention Galapoheros I may be wrong,but its Helix Aspersa.There are commercial growers,but its hard to get them to sell to individuals without the US permit nowadays


----------



## Galapoheros

kraken said:
			
		

> There are aquatic ones near me that are as big as a golf ball.The snails you mention Galapoheros I may be wrong,but its Helix Aspersa.There are commercial growers,but its hard to get them to sell to individuals without the US permit nowadays


Yea, pretty sure that the sps I'm thinking about.  Need a permit now?  Well, as much as I hate to admit it , I guess it's good idea to keep tabs on them.  I think I'd really like snails...the way they taste:drool: .  Haha, They'd be nice as little terr animals but, also, I've never eaten any and I've always wanted to try them.  I actually talked to that man on the phone once (Ralph Tucker) and he told me that the local ones I described were edible.  :liar:? .  I don't know and I'd have to look into that more!


----------



## sarah1031

I have had snails shipped to me within the US with no problem... I was kinda worried about all the permit stuff but everything turned out fine. The person even wrote "snails" on the box. lol

At this point I just get anyone who is willing and can get their hands on them to ship them to me. Because exotic pet stores don't even carry them anymore...

Oh.. and the aquatic snails that get as big as (actually baseballs, not golf balls), are Canas... (Pomacea canaliculata) I don't need anymore of them... I need to get rid of some.... I have over 200 babies. :8o   lol... I'm crazy.


----------



## kraken

By : sarah1031 "Oh.. and the aquatic snails that get as big as (actually baseballs, not golf balls), are Canas... (Pomacea canaliculata) I don't need anymore of them... I need to get rid of some.... I have over 200 babies. :8o   lol... I'm crazy."


No,these stop at golfball(actually a hair under) size.I have had them in my garden pond for 5 years,and they never get above that size.I caught them from a local park where they were introduced by the park service as algae control.These are not apple snails, these are like chinese water snails


----------



## sarah1031

Hmmm... I think I might know what you are talking about... But either way... I really dont need any more aquatic ones.


----------



## dtknow

Pomacea canaliculata do indeed get to baseball size...and fast! And they are also prolific as...snails.

The edible snail is a common pest around here. 

Another apple snail commonly available(P. bridgesii) does get to a tad over golfball size.

Kraken, you seem to be describing some kind of viviparous snails. I know some of them stay pretty small but the one that would most likely be called Chinese Trapdoor snail gets to around the size of a Cana stretched a bit.


----------



## kraken

Thats the one I was trying to remember..dtknow, was the chinese trapdoor.The local ones around here are very similar to them,but stop at a hair under golfball.I will catch a few and try to get pics


----------



## Mister Internet

Just to let you know, there will be NO discussion of illegal activities here at AB. Further proof that no one reads the rules here anymore...


----------



## Mister Internet

I have been asked to re-open this thread based on additional information I received from the person who started it.  The intent was not to acquire illegal GALSs despite their illegality, but to acquire LEGAL USA land snails... the "yea I know gals are illegal" comment was intended as off-putting to those who would jump on the post assuming GALSs, which I did.  The thread is hereby reopened for discussion of the acquisition of LEGAL USA land snails, with my apologies...

-MrI


----------



## sarah1031

kraken said:
			
		

> Thats the one I was trying to remember..dtknow, was the chinese trapdoor.The local ones around here are very similar to them,but stop at a hair under golfball.I will catch a few and try to get pics


I think those are the type of snails that someone from school tryed to get for me from an asian market when he found out I wanted snails... They died before he got them to me though.


----------



## kraken

I have some decent size snails running here about as big as a nickel full grown.They are spiral,and land.


----------



## beetleman

kraken said:
			
		

> I have some decent size snails running here about as big as a nickel full grown.They are spiral,and land.


those could be either  cepaea nimoralis(spelling) or helix asperia(spelling again:wall: ) both really cool snails:drool:


----------



## kraken

I may get to look tomorow,but my son will I know.I will try to get some pics,and if I can get to the park,I will take pics of the aquatic snails also


----------



## dtknow

If you guys want I can fish some from the pond for photos. I believe the scientific name is Cigopandula chinensis...with the genus name surely spelled wrong.

I got my adults from an Asian food market and they survived fine. The weird thing about these snails is that the protein coat on the shell that keeps it smooth wears off pretty quickly and before long they often grow a thick coat of algae and often have layers of shell peeling off. Kinda weird looking to see a green fuzzball gliding along.


----------



## iturnrocks

Mister Internet said:
			
		

> The intent was not to acquire illegal GALSs despite their illegality, but to acquire LEGAL USA land snails... -MrI


What is a GALS?


----------



## ShadowSpectrum

Giant African land snails.


----------



## iturnrocks

Tomorrow Ill get some pics of the snails in my yard.  Ive seen some about silver dollar size.


----------



## iturnrocks

I found a snail plugging the hole in one of my funnel traps.







This one is about the size of a quarter.  Ive seen them almost double this size.



















Im still working with the new camera, but my macro is getting a little better.  I think a tripod will come in really handy when I manual focus like this.

iturnrocks.com


----------



## kraken

I have those here.Its rare to see them as large though,generally they are alot smaller. There are some aquatic ones in the ohio river here in Ky. They are cone shaped and come in many colors. Most the land snails look like the one that iturnrocks showed.Thats a nice one!


----------



## iturnrocks

Here is the similar aquatic one, except this one was injured, and uses a new hole in his shell







iturnrocks.com


----------



## kraken

I have really small spiral aquatics here in streams.Larger spiral in the river.And there are 2 lakes at 2 parks that have the big ones similar to the chinese trapdoors. Thats neat how he is using the new hole to move.good pic man!


----------



## sarah1031

iturnrocks said:
			
		

> Here is the similar aquatic one, except this one was injured, and uses a new hole in his shell


wow thats awesome


----------



## beetleman

:worship: very nice snails!


----------



## Alakdan

*This freshwater aquatic snail might interest you. . .*



			
				sarah1031 said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I think I might know what you are talking about... But either way... I really dont need any more aquatic ones.


Hey sarah1031,

I just couldn't help but show this to you and the other members.  I collected these aquatic snails last April.  I found them in a creek that drains to the sea.  I only collected 8 since I thought the were marine (sea shells).  I placed them in a freshwater aquarium along with my Betta just to observe.  Much to my surprise, they adjusted well in captivity.  They've been feeding o fish flakes and rotting aquarium plants.  The shell pattern and color is amazing.

Maybe there's an expert here who can ID them.  I plan to collect more as soon as I get the chance.

Sorry big pics.







Here's a close-up.  
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/n1nn0/IMG_1016.jpg


----------



## kraken

OH MY GOD....  :drool:  :drool:  :drool: 
   Those are just so awesome....wow I am speechless  :worship:  :worship:


----------



## Kevin_Davies

The 2 heavilly striped snails look like tiger nerites, which are usually sold on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-Tiger-Nerit...7QQihZ018QQcategoryZ66788QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Im not sure what species the other snails are.


----------



## sarah1031

Yea, they are freshwater Nerites.... The ones you have are commonly called red nerites. Nerites are good for planted aquariums because they are one of the only species that won't eat all you plants.. lol.

They are really beautiful and now I want some... which is bad cause I have enough.. but whe it comes to snalls I really can't control myself.:8o

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dtknow

Neritina natalensis...again name probably spelled wrong. You are lucky to be able to collect those! They are great for planted aquariums.

iturnrocks: Did that snail live very long like that?


----------



## fancyfox24

sarah1031 said:


> Sarah1031, Do you have any you are willing to sell? having trouble finding a slimy pet here at the jersey shore, i am only finding aquatic. get in touch! adalessandrophoto@gmail.com


----------

